# Chocolate Chip Cheesecake



## Addie (Oct 30, 2015)

A big problem. The holidays are coming up again. Every year I make the following for just my Grandson.

Eagle Brand® Chocolate Chip Cheesecake

The recipe calls for a 9" spring form pan. I have two of them, along with a seven inch one. This kid knows this is strictly for him for his birthday and Christmas combined. As a result, he refuses to share even a bite with anyone else. (I know, selfish little.....) He doesn't need a 9" one. I would like to make just the 7" one. Now the problem.

I suck big time when it comes to math. I become totally confused when I try to reduce this recipe each year down to a 7" one. I swear I have Dyslexia when it comes to math. I am lucky if I can do simple addition with more than two numbers.

Can anyone in DC reduce this recipe down to a 7" spring form pan for me? I will be in your debt for the rest of my life. I will even sell the blood of my first born along with bat wings and my cauldron for payment. 

Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2015)

Reduce all the ingredients by one third. The results don't have to be exact. I would keep the two teaspoons of vanilla, for example.

1 cup finely crushed creme-filled chocolate sandwich cookies (about half of 14 oz. pkg.)
2 tablespoons butter, melted
2 (8 oz.) packages cream cheese, softened
10 oz Eagle Brand® Sweetened Condensed Milk
2 large eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
2/3 cup mini semi-sweet chocolate chips, divided
1 teaspoon Pillsbury BEST™ All Purpose Flour


----------



## Addie (Oct 30, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Reduce all the ingredients by one third. The results don't have to be exact. I would keep the two teaspoons of vanilla, for example.
> 
> 1 cup finely crushed creme-filled chocolate sandwich cookies (about half of 14 oz. pkg.)
> 2 tablespoons butter, melted
> ...



Thank you. Copied and saved in my files. All through school, I would be thrilled if I got even a C in math.


----------



## Addie (Oct 30, 2015)

Addie said:


> Thank you. Copied and saved in my files. All through school, I would be thrilled if I got even a C in math.



I forgot. I have all of the blood of my first born, a bat wing, eye of a newt and my cauldron ready to send for payment. I am forever in debt to you for doing the math for me. 

It is a family joke. Math and meatloaf are definitely not my strong points. Thank you so much.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2015)

You're welcome  I'll just take the cauldron. I can use it next time I make clam chowder  Please tell your son he can keep his blood. But I appreciate the offer


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 31, 2015)

I really enjoyed the request and exchange. *Kudo's *to both of you.

Had it been me, I would have cut a third out of the original pie for the wedge to share, to make the point to grandson. Sharing is a good life lesson.
BTW, the recipe sound fabulous.


----------



## Addie (Oct 31, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I really enjoyed the request and exchange. *Kudo's *to both of you.
> 
> Had it been me, I would have cut a third out of the original pie for the wedge to share, to make the point to grandson. Sharing is a good life lesson.
> BTW, the recipe sound fabulous.



Grandson is in his early 30's If he hasn't learned to share by now, he never will. He gets the chocolate chip cheesecake. His sister a pineapple upside down cake, his father a pumpkin cheesecake or apple pie and mother a pile of brownies. Then at Christmas, there is the Christmas Wreath Cake. 

My daughter and grandson really do not need all those calories. So I am cutting back on the amount of what they receive. In the summer, it is potato salad and Southern Fried Chicken. My daughter wants to add homemade Boston Baked Beans for the summer fare.

In the winter it is mac and cheese and any kind of hearty stew with cheese biscuits.


It seems that the older they get, the more they want to return to their childhood favorites.


----------



## Addie (Oct 31, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> *I really enjoyed the request and exchange.* *Kudo's *to both of you.
> 
> Had it been me, I would have cut a third out of the original pie for the wedge to share, to make the point to grandson. Sharing is a good life lesson.
> BTW, the recipe sound fabulous.




You are welcome. It is so much easier to be nice than being a bitch. I do have a strange and far out sense of humor. I try to use it as often as the situation at hand allows.


----------



## letscook (Nov 1, 2015)

I Have purchased mini spring form pans from walmart as I have several elderly people I bring different desserts. 
I would get one of them make your regular recipe and divide it up between your 7" pan and the little one.  He will still get his individual cake but so will others get a chance to have some.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 1, 2015)

Addie said:


> You are welcome. It is so much easier to be nice than being a bitch. I do have a strange and far out sense of humor. I try to use it as often as the situation at hand allows.



Who are you calling a bitch?


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 1, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Who are you calling a bitch?



I'd like to know that too!


----------



## Addie (Nov 1, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Who are you calling a bitch?



Myself. I do have my moments when I am not a very nice person. And I don't like myself very much at that time. I can no longer blame it on PMS either. The Thank You was in response to Kay's  comment on enjoying the banter between us.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 1, 2015)

I've never understood the 'not sharing' thing, especially if you're an adult.  In my mind, good food is most pleasurable when shared with someone you love - or at least like a lot.  

That does sound like a delicious cheesecake, Addie.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 1, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> I've never understood the 'not sharing' thing, especially if you're an adult.  In my mind, good food is most pleasurable when shared with someone you love - or at least like a lot.



DH and I went out for brunch this morning and I had crab cake Benedict  I gave him a couple of bites at brunch, but I have to admit, when I heated up the rest for an afternoon snack, I didn't share  Hey, it was a small crab cake!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 1, 2015)

When we eat out I sure don't mind sharing my plate of food with Steve. 

When I go out with my Tues. Lunch Bunch I sure mind though. There's one lady that always asks for a taste of food from someone at the table. Unless she has an unused fork, that makes me gag.
When one of the ladies is celebrating a birthday they bring a desert for that person and none of us would ever eat it alone! She orders 6 extra forks for her friends. 

Heck, I kiss the SousChef everyday so his used fork is ok by me.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2015)

When we go out to eat, I'm the only one who orders dessert.  Sometimes the server will offer to bring an extra plate/fork so we can share.  I always smile and tell them that won't be necessary.  Of course, I still share.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2015)

DH and I are both tall and somewhat skinny.  We usually split an entree, and share a dessert (we ask for two forks, but we don't mind sharing utensils).  You would not believe how much money we save when we eat out.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 1, 2015)

DH and I often share. But hey - we're talking crab cake here!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2015)

Indeed.  If it comes to crab cake, all bets and sharing are off.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 1, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> DH and I often share. But hey - we're talking crab cake here!



Oh fer sure GG!!! There's a limit to generosity.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 2, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed.  If it comes to crab cake, all bets and sharing are off.



Me too!


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> I've never understood the 'not sharing' thing, especially if you're an adult.  In my mind, good food is most pleasurable when shared with someone you love - or at least like a lot.
> 
> That does sound like a delicious cheesecake, Addie.



This cheesecake is VERY rich. My grandson fell in love with it when he was just a kid. I made it every year for the family. So since his birthday is right after the holidays, I started to make it just for him. The rest of the family gets a large pumpkin cheesecake. 

My GS does not need all the calories this cheesecake has. That is why I have been wanting to make the smaller one. And it is more personal when it is small. 

As for sharing? His father has a sweet tooth that is not to be believed. If he had his way, he would have dessert for his main course and then another different one for his dessert. The first year I made the Chocolate Chip CC, my GS was still living at home. His father would sneak out a couple of times during the night and take a large piece of the cheesecake. So I made a second one for my GS for his birthday. Thus a tradition was started.

He now lives downstairs with his fiancé and I am sure he will share it with her.


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> When we eat out I sure don't mind sharing my plate of food with Steve.
> 
> *When I go out with my Tues. Lunch Bunch I sure mind though. There's one lady that always asks for a taste of food from someone at the table. Unless she has an unused fork, that makes me gag.*When one of the ladies is celebrating a birthday they bring a desert for that person and none of us would ever eat it alone! She orders 6 extra forks for her friends.
> 
> Heck, I kiss the SousChef everyday so his used fork is ok by me.



Please keep your fork out of my food. If you really want some ask, and I will order a dish for you. I will even pay extra if it is that important to you to have some. I once had someone reach across the table and fished through my food to get a lot of their fork. I immediately stopped eating and picked up my plate and scraped the rest of my food onto their plate. No sense in wasting a whole meal. I just nibbled on the bread for the rest of the meal.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 2, 2015)

Addi, how about you just make one regular recipe and use to bake your 7" and then get one of those disposable aluminum trays, the small one, fill with the rest of the cake mixture and bake?

Oh, and then give him the small one and let everybody else share the rest. Not only he will get his cake, he will also learn the valuable lesson of sharing.


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Addi, how about you just make one regular recipe and use to bake your 7" and then get one of those disposable aluminum trays, the small one, fill with the rest of the cake mixture and bake?
> 
> Oh, and then give him the small one and let everybody else share the rest. Not only he will get his cake, he will also learn the valuable lesson of sharing.



Charlie, the rest of the family will be getting a full size Pumpkin Cheesecake. He won't be getting any of that one. The smaller one is for his birthday. He is closer to 40 y.o. than 30. I think he is a little too old for a lesson in sharing. He will have to share what he gets with his fiancé. 

Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------

